# überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage



## ziemlicherneuling (7. Okt. 2013)

Hallo Miteinander, 
Junge Notropis sollten mindestens 4 cm lang sein um sicher im Teich überwintern zu können. Wenn ich mir meine Gruppe Jungtiere so betrachte, kommen mir schon Zweifel ob die groß genug sind . Um sicher zu gehen, müsste ich wohl mal einen rausfischen und messen. Und ein neues Aqua einfahren.... Das braucht auch nochmal ca. 4 Wochen, oder? Jetzt mal blöd gefragt, wie lange sollte ich noch warten, bzw. Wann müssten die Fische spätesten raus aus dem Teich? Sie wachsen doch auch noch...? 

Lg Eva


----------



## wp-3d (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*

Hallo Eva,

wachsen werden sie jetzt nicht mehr, das Wasser ist schon zu kalt.
Die sicherste Option ist bei den Kleinen eine Überwinterung in einem Aquarium.
Keiner kann sagen wie der Winter wird und in einem kleinen Teich mit anderen Fischen
werden die Notropis kaum noch Futter finden.

Bis Mitte Dezember ist kaum mit einer dauerhaft geschlossenen Eisschicht zu rechnen.
So ist immer noch genügend Zeit ein Aquarium mit Mulm aus dem Teich einzufahren.

In der Zwischenzeit würde ich die Notropis, so lange sie noch Futter nehmen bei Kräften halten.


.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*

Hallo Werner,

vielen dank für deine Antwort. dann werde ich heute nachmittag mal einen Messversuch starten. Wenn sie 4cm haben, lasse ich sie drinnen, richtig? Sie sind übrigens die einzigen Fische im Teich. Futter nehmen die auch mit Begeisterung
Ich bekomme wohl in Kürze ein 60´ger Aqua geschenkt, reicht das? Das statte ich mit einem schönen Filter und Pflanzen aus und betreibe es ohne Heizung. Wie ist das mit dem Eintemperieren, das wird doch ein Unterschied von über 10 Grad? Packen die das überhaupt? Obwohl, ich sehe keine Alternative...

Schon Mal Danke für deine Antwort

LG Eva


----------



## wp-3d (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*

Hallo Eva,

es ist keinesfalls eine Garantie das auch grössere Fische den Winter überstehen.
Wie schon oft sind in jahrelang gut laufenden Teichen im Frühjahr ganze Fischbestände verstorben.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, das kleine Notropis die im zeitigen Frühjahr noch den Winter überstanden hatten nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht mehr auffindbar waren.

Unsere Sommer in Deutschland sind für junge N. chrosomus zu kurz zum auswachsen und die Winter einfach zu lange.
Bei den alten Tieren ist es kein Problem sie schwimmen bei mir schon 4-5 Jahre ununterbrochen im Teich.

In einen 60 Ltr. Aquarium mit Filter aber ohne Heizung und mit regelmäßigen Wasserwechsel können schon ca. 20 junge Notropis überwintern.

Die Umgewöhnung an eine wärmere Temperatur kannst Du in ca. 20-30 min durchführen.
Mit einem dünnen Luftschlauch das Wasser vom Aquarium in das Anpassungsgefäß (Eimer) tröpfeln lassen.

Aquarium bei Notropis Besatz mit einer Abdeckung versehen.

.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*

Hallo Werner,
Und schon wieder vielen Dank für deine kompetenten Antworten
ich wollte schon Entwarnung geben, denn meine Messung ergab eine Größe von über 4 cm. Aber es bleiben Jungtiere mit höherem Risiko, wenn ich den ersten Absatz deiner Antwort richtig verstehe und schon bin ich wieder etwas verunsichert
Am Freitag bekomme ich aber so oder so das neue Aqua... Sogar mit Filter ich könnte es ja schon mal einfahren und hätte dann schon alles parat.
Ach ein Foto hab ich auch:

LG Eva


----------



## MadDog (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*

Hallo Eva,

wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast die Notropis aus dem Teich zu fangen, würde ich es auf jedenfall machen.
So bist du auf der sicheren Seite und kannst Dich auch über den Winter an diesen erfreuen.

Im Frühjahr kannst Du diese dann ja wieder in den Teich setzen und diese dran drinnen lassen.


LG

Frank


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*

Hallo Frank,

danke für deinen Beitrag, in diese Richtung gehen auch meine Überlegungen. Sicher ist sicher! Einfangen lassen die sich ganz leicht, sie sind halt einfach zu neugierig
Der Göga ist zwar entsetzt, dass ich nun noch ein Aqua im Haus aufstellen will, aber da muss er durch. Schade nur, dass es im Wohnzimmer wohl zu warm sein wird - ich hätte sie schon gerne in Sichtnähe.
Hast du auch Notropis im Teich, oder ähnliche Fische, die du zur Sicherheit im Winter lieber rausholst?

LG Eva


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*



> Schade nur, dass es im Wohnzimmer wohl zu warm sein wird - ich hätte sie schon gerne in Sichtnähe.


Wenn du dich durch die Aquarien Foren durchkämpfst scheinen einige die Notropis im Warmwasser zu halten. Tippe im Wohnzimmer wirdt du eine Wassertemperatur von 18-23 °C bekommen. Denke da kannst du die Schwimmen lassen. wp-3d wird es genauer wissen.

Irgendwo habe ich von Werner gelesen das man den Tieren eine Kühlzeit von 4-8 Wochen gönnen sollte.
Wenn die jetzt noch im Teich sind dann haben die die jetzt schon durch.


----------



## wp-3d (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Irgendwo habe ich gelesen das man den Tieren eine Kühlzeit von 4-8 Wochen gönnen sollte.
> Wenn die jetzt noch im Teich sind dann haben die die jetzt schon durch.





Wenn möglich noch 2-3 Wochen im Teich, dann können sie langsam wieder aufgewärmt werden.
Im Frühjahr ab 15°C Wassertemeratur können sie dauerhaft in den Teich.

Der N. chrosomus hat wie ein __ Goldfisch keine Probleme im Wohnzimmeraquarium ohne Heizung, 
nur werden Nachzuchten aus Dampfaufzucht irgendwann nicht mehr für Teiche
geeignet sein.


.


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Wenn möglich noch 2-3 Wochen im Teich, dann können sie langsam wieder aufgewärmt werden......



Die Zeit nutzen zum aufstellen und einfahren des Aquariums....auch da muss sich eine Biologie im Filter und im Bodengrund bilden. Wasser am besten direkt aus dem Teich entnehmen.

Tipp: Schöne billige große Becken zum Teil mit Unterschrank findet man häufig bei E-bay.....gibt so viele, die das Hobby wieder aufgeben. Man muss Sie nur selber abholen können.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (10. Nov. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*

Hallo miteinander, 
Das Überwinterungsquartier geht ab heute in die 5. Woche des Einfahrens. Nitritpeak habe ich nur minimal feststellen können, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich nicht täglich gemessen habe. Mittlerweile haben sich mächtig Pinselalgen oder sind das Pelzalgen (ist ja Wurscht - den Fischen wird's egal sein) breit gemacht. Schon witzig, ich habe nun 4 Becken: zwei Betas mit jeweils Kieselalgen, ein großes Gesellschaftsbecken mit Faden- und Grünalgen und seit 4 Tagen grüne Trübung und nun mal diese Algenart - ist schon manchmal schwierig.
Ich zeig euch mal ein Foto - wie gesagt, es ist halt mit 60 cm Länge grenzwertig klein für Notropis, oder?
wenn ich Werner richtig verstanden habe, lasse ich die Fische noch 2 Wochen im Teich. Das passt dann grad gut, das Netz kann weg, das Aqua sollte wirklich bereit sein
Lg Eva


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Nov. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*

Ich bin vorletztes Wochenende Im Extertal gewesen. Habe wohl den Sohn aufgehalten, mir noch die Teiche angeschaut und so ein bisschen über alles gequatscht. 

War wirklich nett und einen schönen Grüß an den Sohn der hier wohl nicht so aktiv ist, wie er sagt.

30 Garnelen und 20 Notropis sind dann mit nach hause gefahren. 4 größere und den Rest Jungtiere. 
Garnelen und 7 Jungtiere sind dann in das 500 L Becken ins Warmwasser gekommen. 
 


Der Rest bei ca. 20 C in ein 120 Liter Becken. Das ich sonst für Wasserflöhe nutze....kam ein Außenfilter dran und gut.


----------



## wp-3d (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*



Tottoabs schrieb:


> mir noch die Teiche angeschaut




Hi Totto,

hast Du in dem trüben Wasser Fische gesehen? 


.


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Hi Totto,
> 
> hast Du in dem trüben Wasser Fische gesehen?
> 
> ...



 Welches trübes Wasser....glasklar würde ich sagen.....da musst du mal in unseren ungefilterten Naturteisch schaun.....sind es 40 cm oder doch 50 cm wo man meint noch was erkennen zu können.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (15. Nov. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*

Hallo Totto,
Glückwunsch zu deinem wundervollen Becken. Hast du da Manadoboden drin?
Dann hast du die Gruppe einfach aufgeteilt? Die kleinsten ins Warme die größeren ins unbeheitzte? 
Gibt's vom unbeheitzten Becken auch ein Foto? 
Grüße von Eva, die ein klein wenig neidisch ist


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Nov. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*



ziemlicherneuling schrieb:


> Hallo Totto,
> Glückwunsch zu deinem wundervollen Becken. Hast du da Manadoboden drin?
> Dann hast du die Gruppe einfach aufgeteilt? Die kleinsten ins Warme die größeren ins unbeheitzte?
> Gibt's vom unbeheitzten Becken auch ein Foto?
> Grüße von Eva, die ein klein wenig neidisch ist


Nee, davon mache ich kein Foto, das steht im Heizungsraum mitten zwischen dem Gerümpel  

Dann ist da ne Pflanzenlampe / für die ehemaligen Bewohner / drüber und die Scheiben sind zugealgt. Biologisch top nur die Optik lässt zu wünschen....

Kann aber noch Bilder von meinen anderen Becken ggf hochladen

Da ist nix an besonderen Boden drin. Nur habe ich ein 200 Liter Becken umgedreht als ich das 500 aufstellte.
Der Keis ist kaum gewaschen drunter. Fußbodenheizung und eine Kiesschicht von 10 cm sind da drin. Kies 1 mm.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*

Hallo Totto,
Klar würde ich gerne mehr Bilder von deinem Becken sehen, da hat hier auch bestimmt keiner was dagegen. Wie machen sich denn die Notropis im Warmen? Haben sie schon die pinken Badenanzüge an? Wirst du die dann im Sommer wieder in den Teich umsetzten? Wie ich Werner verstanden habe, wäre das dann ja nicht so gut? 
Ich habe in meinem größerem Becken Manadoboden, der ist so rötlich, wie es auf deinem Bild ein bisschen rübergekommen ist. War halt mein erster Gedanke. 
Soso 10 cm Boden hast du also, das gibt mir zu denken, da ich stellenweise nur ca 3 cm Höhe Habe (ich hatte nicht mehr und wollte nicht noch einmal losfahren), ob das Sinn macht nachträglich Boden (nicht überall) einzubringen?
Lag Eva, die wirklich schwer begeistert von deinem Becken ist


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*



ziemlicherneuling schrieb:


> Soso 10 cm Boden hast du also, das gibt mir zu denken, da ich stellenweise nur ca 3 cm Höhe Habe (ich hatte nicht mehr und wollte nicht noch einmal losfahren), ob das Sinn macht nachträglich Boden (nicht überall) einzubringen?
> Lag Eva, die wirklich schwer begeistert von deinem Becken ist


Viel zu wenig. 3 cm. Wenn die Pflanzen wachsen sollen.

Nachträglich Boden rein bringen ist kein Problem. Ggf die Pflanzen ein wenig nach oben ziehen. Kannst auch nur auf einer Seite den Kies einfüllen. Die Welse verteilen das dann schon über die Zeit im Becken. Wie gesagt. Körnung 1-2 mm. 
Mein Kies ist rötlich in den einen Becken, weil das spezieller Kies aus einem Kiesfilter aus der Wassergewinnung ist. Gleichförmiger 1 mm Rundkorn. Schweine teuer, wenn man sowas kaufen möchte. War Zufall das ich da dran gekommen bin als der Filter im Wasserwerk erneuert wurde. Ist auch nur die oberste Schicht in dem Becken.

Habe noch mal andere Becken in mein Album gestellt.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*

Sehr schön, deine Becken,
Sind die Notropis in dem beheitzten Becken schon in Stimmung?
Boden werde ich auffüllen, wenn ich mal endlich wieder was sehen kann.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*

Nein, das sind Jungfische. Die bleiben jetzt auch nur bis zum Frühjahr da drinne. Dann gehen die auch in den Teich.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*

Hallo Miteinander,
Seit heute vormittag schwimmt eine Gruppe von 14 Jungfischen im neuen Becken. (Der Rest kommt halt nach) Wenn ich mir diese Schönheiten so betrachte kommt mir glatt eine Vision von einem richtig großen Becken mit einem richtig großen Schwarm Notropis drin in den Sinn:smoki.
Im Teich sind sie schon arg weit aus den Augen. 
Lg Eva


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*

Schon wieder ich, das ist ja blöd, das Foto steht auf dem Kopf!


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*



ziemlicherneuling schrieb:


> Schon wieder ich, das ist ja blöd, das Foto steht auf dem Kopf!



Smartfon was? Haben einig. Ich dreh es dir


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (24. Nov. 2013)

*AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*

Super, danke schön.
Ist ein iPad, das verwundert mich schon, ich dachte immer "falsch" rum gibt es doch da gar nicht. 
Lg eva


----------



## Tottoabs (2. März 2014)

ziemlicherneuling schrieb:


> *AW: überwinterungsgröße Notropis? Wachstumsfrage*
> 
> Seit heute vormittag schwimmt eine Gruppe von 14 Jungfischen im neuen Becken.


Was machen deine Becken/Fische? In meinem Warmwasser habe ich einen Todesfall unter den Notropis. Sind dafür aber richtig derbe gewachsen der Rest.

Die im Heitzungsraum hatten eher so 16°C. Da haben sich weder die kleinen Fische noch die auch noch jungen aber größeren besonders in der Größe verändert. Genau sagen kann man das ja ohne direkten Vergleich kaum. Hatte ja 4 junge Größere, bei denen die Männchen erste Farbe zeigten. Von den Jungfischen zeigt noch keiener Farbe.
Bin schwerr am überlegen ob ich die Großen aus dem Warmwasser ins 16°C Becken packe und ein paar von den Kleinen aus dem Kaltwasser ins warme, damit diese noch an größe zulegen....dann juckt es mich, wenn die Sonne so schein, vielleicht schon die ersten aus dem Kaltwasser in den Teich zu setzen.

Vielleicht sagt Werner ja noch was dazu.

Anbei mal Bilder von dem Pott im Heizungsraum (Bilder welche ich eigendlich nicht zeigen wollte .... da sieht man die Unterscheide in den Größen ganz gut .... Die Becken hatten aber nie ne pflegende Hand. Die waren zur Aufbewahrung von Wasserflöhen. Bis die Notropis da rein sind. Da seht man bei den beiden Mänchen schon ganz gut die werdenden Farben. Hoffe es werden noch mehr Farbe. Wann färben sich die Fischchen eigendlich aus??

Hattest du eigendlich alle kleinen aus dem Teich bekommen? Währe mal Interessant ob in diesem Milden winter die Kleinen auch im Teich überwintert haben.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (2. März 2014)

Servus, danke für deine Bilder. Und keine Sorge, ich schau doch eh nur auf die Fische. Auch meine haben sich ganz wunderbar entwickelt und sind schon gut gefärbt. Temperatur kann ich gar nicht sagen, aber das Klebethermometer zeigt so ca. 18 Grad - ob's stimmt? Dezimiert haben die sich leider auch Von 14 auf 9 Stück. Das Verschwinden war mir lange rätselhaft, denn sie verschwanden einfach nur spurlos. Irgendwann habe ich aber unseren Jungkater erwischt! Es ist ihm tatsächlich gelungen durch die schmale Öffnung für die Kabel an der Hinterseite die Fische herauszulangen. Ich hätte dies nicht für möglich gehalten, aber ich erwischte ihn in flagranti! Mittlerweile ist die ganze Familie angewiesen, die verdammte Tür geschlossen zu halten und den Kater in der Hinsicht im Auge zu behalten. Auf dem großen sitzt er nämlich auch gerne und probiert sein Glück, dort aber bisher ohne Erfolg.
Ich habe übrigens tatsächlich noch kleine im Teich, auch diese schauen munter und gesund aus, allerdings kein Wachstum über den Winter- so wie's Werner ganz richtig prophezeit hat. Ich versuche sie zu zufüttern.
Lag Eva


----------



## wp-3d (2. März 2014)

Hallo Eva & Totto,

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das der Kater die Tiere aus dem Aquarium angelt.
Die Notropis können bei Erschrecken sehr schnell, überwiegend an den Ecken aus dem Aquarium entweichen, so werden sie dem Kater direkt in die Fänge gesprungen sein. 
Öffnungen z.B. Kabeldurchführungen lassen sich gut mit Schwämmen verschließen.

Wie ihr schon festgestellt habt ist unter 18°C das Wachstum begrenzt, je kühler um so langsamer.

Kleine Notropis chrosomus haben mit winterlichen Temperaturen im Teich kaum Probleme, sie schaffen es sogar bis zum zeitigen Frühjahr,
nur haben sie über den relativ langen Deutschen Winter sehr viel abgebaut und kommen danach kaum noch zu Kräften.

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, die Tiere spüren ohne Tageslicht im Keller wenn das Frühjahr naht, bei ca. 18°C kommen auch wieder die Farben.

@ Totto, langsames umsetzen ist kein Problem, nur würde ich abwarten bis der Teich 15°C hat und sie dort gleich einsetzen.
Den kleinen Notropis würde ich jetzt auch min. 18°C gönnen, im wärmeren Wasser bekommen sie mehr Appetit und es bringt den nötigen Schub.

Ab 7 Monate bekommen die ersten Männchen ihre Farbe, ab 9 Monate beginnt die Geschlechtsreife,
bis 1 1/2 Jahre bekommen sie die volle Färbung und sind dann auch fast ausgewachsen.


.


----------



## Goofy77 (2. März 2014)

Hallo Werner,

eine Frage dazu... Habe meine Notropis letztes Jahr von euch bekommen. Haben auch den Winter im Teich überstanden. Sind so 4-5cm groß, einige haben zum Ende des Sommers Farbe bekommen.

Ich gebe z.Zt. 1xWoche einen kleinen Löffel rote Mückenlarven, werden auch gut angenommen.

Muss ich mir trotzdem Sorgen machen wenn du schreibst das die Kräfteverluste zu groß werden?

Wäre schade! Haben uns sehr gefreut das der 1. Winter so mild gewesen ist...


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (2. März 2014)

Hallo Werner,
Ja springfreudig sind sie wirklich. Wasserwechsel mache ich nur noch durch die geöffnete Klappe, um nur kein Risiko einzugehen. Tatsächlich hat der Kater sich mit einem Fisch am Fußboden vergnügt - sollte er doch unschuldig sein? Öffnungen Habe ich jetzt alle gesichert. 
Sollte ich die restlichen Kleinen noch aus dem Teich holen und sie ein wenig im Aquarium aufpäppeln?
Eva


----------



## wp-3d (2. März 2014)

Hallo ihr beiden,

kritisch ist es bei Nachzuchten im Teich die im Herbst nicht wenigstens 3-4 cm erreicht haben.
Es ist natürlich von Vorteil, wenn die Tiere auch im Winter noch regelmäßig an einer gewohnten Stelle gefüttert werden.
Sie müssen keine Energie nach kaum vorhandener Nahrung verschwenden.


.


----------



## Goofy77 (2. März 2014)

Danke...

Die Rasselbande hat den Winter unter einer großen Wurzel verbracht. Dort werden Sie auch immer zugefüttert... Letzte Woche waren die mal auf Reise und im Teich unterwegs haben wir gesehen.

Ich bin dann erstmal optimistisch und vertraue auf das Wetter!!!


----------



## Tottoabs (2. März 2014)

Katzen die im Aquarium sehr geschickt Angel kenne ich auch. Bei einem Freund saß die Katze häufig auf der warmen Abdeckung. Wenn er beim Fischefüttern mal vergessen hat den Deckel der Futterluke zu schließen dann fehlte fast immer ein Fisch. Die Katze lies eine Kralle im Wasser hängen und Blitzschnell harkte sie diese in einen Fisch und schleuderte diesen zielgenau durch die kleine Futterluke auf den Teppich.....das war es dann für den Fisch. Ein Habs und weg.
Unser scheint dazu zu doof und die Becken sind fast alle gut abgedeckt, damit er garnicht erst in Versuchung/Übung kommt. Bis auf ein Becken aus dem er gerne trinkt. Die Ecke ist so voller Pflanzen, und es ist ein Jungfischaufzuchtbecken. Nix in interessantere Größe drin.


@Werner
Wie alt waren ungefähr die Tiere von dir bei 3-4 cm ? Habe noch mal genauer geschaut...auch die Kaltwassertiere (16°C) haben etwas an größe zugelegt. Dürften jetzt bestimmt 5-6 sein.


----------



## wp-3d (2. März 2014)

Hallo Totto,

die ersten 3 Monate wachsen sie ca. 1cm pro Monat, danach wird es weniger,
so kann ein Tier was auch kühl gehalten wurde, mit 6 cm ca. 9 Monate alt sein
und wird in nächster Zeit Farbe zeigen und zu balzen anfangen.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. März 2014)

Danke Werner, dann müssten meine Kleinen ca. 8 Monate haben.





Goofy77 schrieb:


> Ich gebe z.Zt. 1xWoche einen kleinen Löffel rote Mückenlarven, werden auch gut angenommen.


 
Frostfutter?
Habe letztens rote und weiße Mückenlarven lebend gefüttert ... Intresse war eindeutig für die roten größer. Leider schwimmen die Weißen besser im Freiwasser.


----------



## Goofy77 (2. März 2014)

Ja...

Frostfrutter. Hatte einiges probiert aber die roten werden am besten angenommen...


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo Miteinander, geschafft. Habe soeben die Überwinterer in den Teich eingesetzt. Sah gerade noch so aus, als ob sie das gut überstanden haben. Leider musste ich fluchtartig wegen eines Regenschauers den Gärten verlassen.  
Unser Kater sieht irgendwie verlassen aus, jetzt muss er wieder raus in den Regen - Regenwürmer jagen
Lg Eva


----------

